# really angry with liars.



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have sold hundreds of items on amazon and eBay and never had a problem. I describe condition in detail, pack well and send emails of when mailed and tracking. I also ship priority which is a lot faster than I need to ship.

I sold someone a tablet on amazon. Cleaned any smudges, packed better than necessary, included a free keyboard. 

After 10 years of selling, I get a notice of a refund on the tablet. They claim the charger was scuffed and was thrown in the box. Not true. They claimed the charger did not belong to the tablet. It did say 
samsung on it. They say it had finger smudges on it. The thing had a protective cover on it and a screen saver on it which was packed without fingerprints. They claim they wanted white and I sent black. The first word in my description was BLACK in capital letters. They claim it was packed with crumbs. Crumbs? Are you kidding? They claim it was poorly packed. I have a large roll of bubble wrap that I am generous with like 5-6 feet to wrap a tablet. Then the space in the box was filled with Styrofoam. I have no recourse. How sad. 

So that is my gripe.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's the latest scam. They buy stuff then say it's damaged . I sold a unicorn statue on ebay, it was very rare and I needed the money for my dogs tumor surg8. I took literally 50 pictures of the statue and gave a detailed description. Packed it so an elephant couldn't damage it. The woman gets it. Waits a week then contacts me said tge horn was broken and not in packing... I video taped the packing and boxes it went in.she filed a claim at eBay. I fought it and said I am.not refunding until I get it back, she can't keep it and get a refund. I sent ebay the pics and video I took. The woman returned it to me and then I sent her the refund. I know she lied as her kid put a crayon mark on the bottom... so the kid probably dropped it and the horn broke. .. 
People are liars and I rarely sell on ebay anymore because of this.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They need to return the tablet and everything to get a refund


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

There are dishonest people everywhere. A sad state of how society has changed recently.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

ME, I've been scammed a few times but won most of them. This current buyer has emailed me and said that they may want to keep it. So maybe this will resolve itself. (maybe after taking off the cover and screen protector she found there was actually a "like new" product under there.

It makes me crazy when I bend over backwards to give buyers a great product, well wrapped and fast. It stinks. What stinks even more is that Amazon does not support me like Paypal does. I need to stop buying and selling, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Liar liar pants on fire! Their day will come.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I stopped selling on E-bay b/c of the scamming also the attitude of E-bay had changed - they wanted 'power sellers' not rinky dink folks like me...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

You can sell stuff on amazon? I thought amazon was only for stores and businesses to sell


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There are so many people out there who work very hard to take your money.If they opened their eyes to reality,they may find holding a job is easier and more profitable.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, anyone can sell on Amazon. Sometimes it's easier to list on amazon because you can skip the pictures.

The people contacted me and decided to keep it. I hope they do.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Due to anxiety created by this a$$hole, this is the email I sent her via amazon:
****************************************
Dear Ms. Stripling 11/28/17 

You stated that you may keep the tablet, but could I take the keyboard back as it is the wrong color. I refunded $25.99. Now you state that your husband claims that is not enough money. I paid $19.99 for it and have the receipt if you'd like it. I didn't know money or getting a better price was the issue. 
The tablet was sent to you in "like new" condition. The TABLET itself. Not the cover with the fingerprints on it. It was well packed and the charger has "Samsung" stamped on it. The tablet is like new because it's always had a cover and a screen protector on it- always. The only error made was listing a black tablet under white tablets.
Just send the tablet back And based on condition and serial number, I will issue you a refund. I have a restocking fee (20-50%) to protect myself from receiving items back that are damaged. The fee is in my profile, and it is based on the condition -if different from "like new" as it was. The tablet was packed with 6 feet of bubble wrap then Styrofoam filler. I take pictures of all my sale items including the packing for my protection. The $25.99 I refunded you should more than cover mailing the tablet back Priority with $400.00 insurance-paid due to my error in sending black instead of white.
I should expect the returned tablet and accessories back within 7 days.
A copy of this email will be sent to amazon because I feel that bargaining for a higher price for the keyboard than it cost me is not an honorable thing to do. 
I remain completely fair and honest selling an item regardless of any accusations. If you want to keep the tablet, just cancel the return on amazon's site.
Karen Fletcher

I really hate people. First they make up lots of reasons to send an item back when the only true reason is wrong color.
Following this, I'm done with selling on amazon. I have better protection with ebay/paypal. I'm sick of being the only truthful person and being treated like ......... Thankyou CQ, you sum up the world in a good way. I would rather be with my chickens or chicken friends.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We buy/sell things on Let Go.You buy and sell in your neighborhood/area and there are safe meeting places,like police stations,to make the exchange.We don't do it much but have always been happy with the results.People will sell anything.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

What irks me is people on Craigslist who want to buy what you're selling. Then they never show up. Then the ones that show up, usually want to make a very low offer. 

As far as the time goes; I now give them a time that's convenient for them AND me. I give them 15 minutes and if they are a no show, nothing gained...nothing lost. I've never had a late person, seems they all have GPS or something.
As far as the low ball offers, I negotiate and try to do good for them as well as me. (They usually get the better deal honestly.)

I've never put anything on Ebay for sale but have ordered stuff off Ebay and never had a problem.
I've never used Amazon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well it looks like my email did the trick. They decided to keep the tablet. I have rarely had a problem with either. I think in the future I need to be less accommodating . 

Amazon is a necessary evil. They do offer great things like Prime and all the freebies that come with it. And their prices on some things can't be beat. I just ordered about 25 cans of Progresso soups from them. Others wanting around $2.50 a can, and I paid $0.81 to $1.45 for the same Progresso soups.
I have free picture and document storage, and have been watching series and movies free for months. 

I was reading thru the seller rights and happened to come across my right to have a restocking fee to prevent having to refund for damaged returns. The problem is it took days of reading to find that. They seem to have some information hard to find.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I buy Progresso soups for $.99 when it's on sale,which is quite often.I recently got Campbell's Cream of Mushroom and Chicken for $.49,plus can tomatoes and veggies for the same price.This week,Sat only,I can get bottles of Crisco Canola oil for $.99 and Gold Medal Flour for the same.I've been buying so many canned goods I'm running out of room.Plus,I got condensed milk really cheap and stocked up.While putting them up in a cabinet,one jumped out of my hand and busted my nose.Now I have a scar across my nose and it's still sore a month later.Battle wounds in the quest to save money....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! Attacked by a can! That must have hurt.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I was just sitting in our living room the other day, thinking I need to sell all these kid movies that we never watch anymore, CD's we never play and other stuff that is just lying around. I have a Kindle Fire I bought and she used it like twice....I keep thinking I'll keep it for me, but mine is working quite fine for the last 5yrs.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have been selling on Ebay for since 2004, for the most part all was good. I was scammed twice and it cost me to full refunds........I took a year off, then went back to selling, ebay has raised all the prices and is always trying to get me to form a ebay store...the hell with that noise, just an easier way for someone to scam you because you end up handling too many at once.
I will buy from Amazon, but never sell, they don't back the seller like ebay and paypal do. I also had an issue with Amazon, charging my debit card 23 times over the course of 24 hours, Saturday night through Sunday night for an item I bought.........if you could image your checking account being hit for $65.52 every hour on the hour for the weekend and then seeing you balance at the ATM on Monday morning at negative $1700.00........I almost needed CPR, it took 6 days to get all my money back, thank God the bank manager worked with me and corrected my account and kept the charges off of me.......don't know what I would have done if he didn't.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh wow. Yes there are scammers out there. I actually had a real check arrive with a company on it, and I called the issuing bank and they said there was no such account.

Ebay does have your back most of the time. Amazon certainly does not. So I found where I could list my policies, LOL. Like a restocking fee to ensure that I don't get my merchandise back damaged. I do feel safer buying on ebay. Last year I actually sold a 25 foot travel trailer to someone in Buffalo and he jumped in his truck that night and came the next day with cash (I live in Florida). At least there's some reasonable outlet to sell unwanted stuff.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I won't do that ebay stuff,you got to deal with strangers and sometimes they ain't so nice.I'd rather give it to friends or let someone pick it up at the curb.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't gotten any complaints yet. My reply to any of it would be "send it back".


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im selling a $45 flight cage for $25. This guy offered me 10. I said no. He then offered 15. I said no firm 25. If you cant afford a 25 dollar cage you cant afford a bird


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How big is it?My Quaker Parrot,George,could use a new cage.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Its small for one parakeet or a bunch of finches. Chevk out marketplace on Facebook, they have tons of large cages for bigger parrots


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He's the size of a stocky cockatiel.We got the conures a nice cage for $40 on Let Go.It's big enough I could fit in there.His cage is ok,just really old,like almost 20 yrs but he's not in it much unless he poops on Dale,then he gets time out(he knows better than to poop on me). I'm just keeping an eye out for a new cage for him.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh he is that small? I thought quaker parrots were huge like cockatoos


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,he's a little guy but I think he could chew through those bars.He's an escape artist.When I lock him up I have to use a padlock to keep him in.That's a nice cage,long instead of tall.The biggest exotic I have is the African Gray and she's not really that big,she weighs around a pound.She's mad at me because I didn't bring her in for coffee this morning but I didn't feel like fighting with her about eating my laptop and mouse.Every couple of months,I have to get a new mouse because of her.The one I have now,she got the rubber off the wheel and I had only had it for a few days.That's what my laptop looks like.I can't get the z to work unless I purposely misspell a word and use spell check.Dale keeps mentioning about buying me a new one but this works good enough and it would probably get eaten,too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They have those plastic keyboard covers, would that help?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah he could chew the bars, they are very thin


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My old Toshiba laptop looked like that, then the shift key flew off and hit me on my nose. Piece of junk.


----------

